
The sad, slow-motion death of Do Not Track - benhoyt
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/826575/bc32f166508b63c6/
======
LinuxBender
I keep a card on me that says I don't want to be mugged. But seriously, ditch
the DNT header. It's a silly idea and was cart before the horse. Make a law
with serious teeth if you want a header to be sometimes obeyed.

------
ziddoap
>Reddit's privacy policy now states that "there is no accepted standard for
how a website should respond to this signal, and we do not take any action in
response to this signal"

This has to be the most common (non)response to the DNT signal. In fact, one
of the only uses I have seen for DNT is... Browser fingerprinting.

Websites don't respond to it, and aren't required to. But you're still
offering up an additional data-point that differentiates you from other
similar configurations which do not have DNT enabled.

------
nojvek
DNT was as shitty a design as the hypocritical oaths.

It was asking the tracking companies to be “tethical”. Google Analytics and
Facebook were never going to follow suit, why should the little guys?

------
tinus_hn
Odd how apparently this is impossible but just about every site now asks for
permission to set cookies

